# fish for a five gallon tank



## StripesAndFins (Dec 31, 2008)

I kind of new here so i was wondering if it was okay to keep 5 emerald catfish and 4 zebra danios in a tall five gallon tank? I already have two of each kind and know thath they are both schooloing fish. any help is appreciated.


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

danios need a fair bit of space as they are very fast swimmers and always active. I would not like to see them in anything smaller than a 15 gallon long tank or a 20 gallon.
Catfish should go into a well established tank in my experience.have tried them in newly cycled tanks and lost them all.they seem to prefer established water.
5 gallons is good for a betta or a few guppies or 3-4 small platys.


----------



## StripesAndFins (Dec 31, 2008)

Does that mean i have to get rid of the fish i have?


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

preferably, otherwise I would invest in a 20 gallon or bigger, which would be the smartest option... and keep the 5 gallon for a quarantine tank.


----------



## StripesAndFins (Dec 31, 2008)

ok so i am planning to get a twenty gallon tank. should i get any other fish or more of the same fish for them to be healthy?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I would go up to 4-5 catfish and 6-8 danios.


----------



## StripesAndFins (Dec 31, 2008)

I could live with that. thanks


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

Don't forget to cycle the new tank


----------



## StripesAndFins (Dec 31, 2008)

Don't worry. My dad doesn't let me do anything without his approval. Besides he has to drive me to the lfs


----------

